# Fans give Jackson show of appreciation



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/2010/04/07/2660833/fans-give-jackson-show-of-appreciation.html



> Bobby Jackson knows where he belongs. He knows where he played his best, where he won the most games, where he swiped the most passes, where he stole the most hearts.
> 
> This is home.
> 
> ...


----------

